# What is the difference between Dwarf hair grass and Belem?



## BIG_Z (Dec 7, 2011)

Was thinking you were taking about SYNGONANTHUS / TONINA 'BELEM' at first. Then I realized you were talking about ELEOCHARIS BELEM that question makes sense though  So on that now my comment is removed


----------



## whiteblaze 27 (Apr 17, 2012)

that makes no sense


----------



## BIG_Z (Dec 7, 2011)

SYNGONANTHUS / TONINA 'BELEM' and dwarf hair grass are a completely different plant in all possible ways. My first post (aka before I edited my statement said that). Then I realized you were referring to ELEOCHARIS BELEM which looks similar to common Dwarf hair grass so I edited my statement to reflect that realization...Belem is a species under the umbrella of Dwarf Hair grass so your original question makes no sense


----------



## whiteblaze 27 (Apr 17, 2012)

BIG_Z said:


> SYNGONANTHUS / TONINA 'BELEM' and dwarf hair grass are a completely different plant in all possible ways. My first post (aka before I edited my statement said that). Then I realized you were referring to ELEOCHARIS BELEM which looks similar to common Dwarf hair grass so I edited my statement to reflect that realization...Belem is a species under the umbrella of Dwarf Hair grass so your original question makes no sense


You know that I believe that what you didn't say is true. :tongue:


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

They look different. Belem has leaves that sorta lay down more.

Normal
http://www.liveaquaria.com/images/categories/product/p-80693-Dwarf-Hairgrass.jpg

Belem
http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj127/khanzer22/japan.jpg


----------



## daworldisblack (Jan 12, 2012)

They also tend to stay short and are painfully slow growers. A contrast to reg hairgrass which some people hate because of their prolific growth.


----------



## Tinanti (Aug 25, 2005)

This is a good illustration of why these abbreviated names are bad. Dwarf hairgrass could mean a lot of things. Being more specific helps. Also bad, red Ludwigia.


----------



## rs1 (Aug 28, 2017)

Can the belem grow in caribsea aqua sand?


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

There seems to be 3 dwarf hair grasses going around. One is the regular, one is belem has curved tips, and the tissue culture miniature version hair grass. My favorite one. 

For the belem vs hair grass thats all i can say is the curvature of the tips, a bit shorter, thats all i can say


----------

